# Fried Ravolis



## letscook (Mar 26, 2009)

I see where alot of places now advertise Fried Ravolis. Has anyone done these and how did you do them. I see where some just deep fry as is and others put a bread crumb coating on them. Got some to try.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 26, 2009)

letscook said:


> I see where alot of places now advertise Fried Ravolis. Has anyone done these and how did you do them. I see where some just deep fry as is and others put a bread crumb coating on them. Got some to try.


I've never done them, but I have had them at a favorite restaurant. They aren't breaded just fried plain then dunked into a rich meat sauce,or you could use a nice marinara,  sprinkle with parm as you dunk them and enjoy...Very good..
kadesma


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 26, 2009)

kadesma said:


> I've never done them, but I have had them at a favorite restaurant. They aren't breaded just fried plain then dunked into a rich meat sauce,or you could use a nice marinara, sprinkle with parm as you dunk them and enjoy...Very good..
> kadesma


 
Were they mini ravioli or regular sized and were they meat or cheese ?  I have never tried fried ravioli , always made them the regular way with tomato sauce.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 26, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> Were they mini ravioli or regular sized and were they meat or cheese ?  I have never tried fried ravioli , always made them the regular way with tomato sauce.











LC,
thye were regular sized ones, filled with spinach and cheese. But the restaurant has closed, so I'll have to do my own. I was at Cost Co yesterday and they had smoked chicken and mozzerlla, Italian sausage and cheese and one I'm dying to try artichoke and cheese and the spinach and cheese. I'd make a nice marinara for them if it were me. I have some canned tomatoes that as sweet as sugar and make a wonderful sauce, or you could do the roasted romas in your oven and make a marinara from that..A dusting of parm and they are so good..
kadesma


----------



## jabbur (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd guess fried raviolis would come out like pirogies.  I'll have to try that since we like pirogies.  Would you thaw frozen ones first or just dump them in the fryer like frozen french fries?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 26, 2009)

jabbur said:


> I'd guess fried raviolis would come out like pirogies.  I'll have to try that since we like pirogies.  Would you thaw frozen ones first or just dump them in the fryer like frozen french fries?


Do you deep fry your perogie?  I buy the frozen ones boil them and then pan fry them with some butter and green onions.  That's the only way I've ever seen perogie done.  

Deep fried ravioli sound good.  I want to know the answer to jabbur's question too.  Do you defrost or boil them first or just toss the frozen ones in (slowly I assume, making sure no ice crystals are on the ravioli).


----------



## jabbur (Mar 26, 2009)

Pirogies I thaw first then deep fry.  I use a large pot to fry in.  I don't have a fryer at home.  I just fill a pot with about 2 quarts of oil (approx half the pot) and heat on high on the stove.  It probably doesn't get as hot as a fryer does but it gets the job done fine and I can use the pot for soup or pasta instead of having a dedicated appliance for frying.


----------



## letscook (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks all 
When i saw them they were cheese ones 
the artichoke ones sound great.

going to have to try both ways breaded and unbreaded.

perogis  - i boil first and then fry to lightly brown in onions and garlic,  serve them with sour cream and the fried onions.


----------



## Teri's Therapy (Mar 26, 2009)

One of our Fav eating places serves this, been eating them there since I was a tot.  They areve them with a super sweet marinara and tarter sauce...weird but yummy!


----------



## JMediger (Mar 26, 2009)

I use Giada deLaurentiis's recipe and they are always a hit.  We tend to include them on party menus - they are a great finger food! Here is a link ...

Fried Ravioli Recipe : Giada De Laurentiis : Food Network

I do a few things differently though.  First, I use Canola oil rather than EVOO as it's just cheaper.  Second, I thaw the ravioli on the counter for about 30 minutes and then I actually soak them in the buttermilk for another 30 minutes.  Then I dredge in bread crumbs and fry.  We serve them with a store bought vodka sauce and everyone raves. What's nice too, is that while they are better hot, they aren't bad cold (I put a few on a plate for me to munch on while I'm cleaning up ).

Hope that helps!


----------



## babetoo (Mar 26, 2009)

will try giada recipe .   on my list. sounds good to me.


----------

